# Find Strength In Fear (Some Wise Words From Jessica Simpson)



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

Wise words from Jessica Simpson....who would've thought it eh? LOL

*I just got back from spending some time in Europe, and while I was there I visited many museums, and have been reading about different artists. I have also been writing a lot in my journal recently. I was reading a book about Michelangelo and there were 2 quotes that caught my attention -

"I saw the angel in the marble and carved until I set him free."

"Each time we face our fear, we gain strength, courage, and confidence in the doing."

These quotes inspired me to write the below passage. I hope you can find your own individual meaning in it, as I keep coming back to it and find new strength.

"Sometimes we are all so afraid to be honest with ourselves because we know that honesty will lead us somewhere off the path of the life we've mapped out in our minds. Today, I challenge us to ask ourselves this...

What if we allow our fear to provoke us into action?

Can facing our fear be what walks us to somewhere better?

I do not have your answers, but in the quest to find my own, I've discovered somewhere worth traveling to...

In my life, I ignore my fears too often, but then I'm left with nothing to challenge the best of me. I just remain cowering from my true identity.

There is no discovery."*


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

*re: Find Strength In Fear (Some Wise Words From Jessica Simp*

wow..i'm surprised that came from her

think we might get anything that eloquent from paris hilton during jail time.. :b



> Can facing our fear be what walks us to somewhere better?


i like that a lot


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

*re: Find Strength In Fear (Some Wise Words From Jessica Simp*

I love her! Can anyone tell?


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

jessica simpson?? hahaha...good passage though


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Find Strength In Fear (Some Wise Words From Jessica Simp*

I used to love her on the newlyweds. I remember sharing this with someone and his response was "she's so stupid." I thought, yeh, so dumb she made millions off her stupidity. I think she's incredibly witty, charming, charismatic and the airhead persona was an act she did very well. It doesn't surprise me she said this. :b


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Find Strength In Fear (Some Wise Words From Jessica*



embers said:


> I used to love her on the newlyweds. I remember sharing this with someone and his response was "she's so stupid." I thought, yeh, so dumb she made millions off her stupidity. I think she's incredibly witty, charming, charismatic and the airhead persona was an act she did very well. It doesn't surprise me she said this. :b


It's funny, I had the same feeling. I always thought the dumb blonde bit was an act. But, it's really unfortunate that the public eats up such an act instead of craving something a little more substantial, like the above quote.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Find Strength In Fear (Some Wise Words From Jessica*

:dd


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

*Re: re: Find Strength In Fear (Some Wise Words From Jessica*



> I used to love her on the newlyweds. I remember sharing this with someone and his response was "she's so stupid." I thought, yeh, so dumb she made millions off her stupidity. I think she's incredibly witty, charming, charismatic and the airhead persona was an act she did very well. It doesn't surprise me she said this. :b


 :agree


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Find Strength In Fear (Some Wise Words From Jessica Simp*



> "I saw the angel in the marble and carved until I set him free."


One of my favorite quotes, from my favorite artist of all time. :clap



> "In my life, I ignore my fears too often, but then I'm left with nothing to challenge the best of me. I just remain cowering from my true identity.
> 
> There is no discovery."


Very inspiring. Jessica Simpson raises some good issues. :yes


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: Find Strength In Fear (Some Wise Words From Jessica Simp*

I don't know guys and gals. LOL her dad probably wrote those. "it's chicken... it says chicken of the sea" :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jessica has the rare quality of innocence that goes against the grain in today's society.
I could have figured that she and Nick Lachey would divorce (hey, I'm from Cincinnati). Nick Lachey playzzzzz.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Jessica has the rare quality of innocence that goes against the grain in today's society.
> I could have figured that she and Nick Lachey would divorce (hey, I'm from Cincinnati). Nick Lachey playzzzzz.


You're right about the first part, but I'm still holding out for her and Nick to get back together. I'm a dreamer...


----------

